# Manton's epistle to reader



## uberkermit (Aug 10, 2008)

On some editions of the Westminster Confession of Faith, a letter written by Thomas Manton is prefixed. In this letter he quotes "a very learned and godly divine" from a private letter that had come into his hands. He ends the quote with this:



> Thus far he, whose name I shall conceal, (though the excellency of the matter, and present style, will easily discover him,) because I have published it without his privity and consent, though, I hope, not against his liking and approbation.



Any thoughts as to who this 'mystery writer' was?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 10, 2008)

Sure, you can find the identity of the mystery writer in this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/thomas-mantons-epistle-reader-14960/


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 10, 2008)

uberkermit said:


> On some editions of the Westminster Confession of Faith, a letter written by Thomas Manton is prefixed. In this letter he quotes "a very learned and godly divine" from a private letter that had come into his hands. He ends the quote with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah. It was Richard Baxter.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 10, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Sure, you can find the identity of the mystery writer in this thread:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f30/thomas-mantons-epistle-reader-14960/





Should have known the Librarian had already answered it! That's what I get for not reading the whole thread!


----------

